# HOCARS SuperBowl Show Feb 1st



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I guess since the JETS aren't in the superbowl, I'll have the Slot car Show....

•Sunday February 1st at the Huntington Hilton Melville, NY


•Showtime 10AM-2PM $5


•Early admission 7:00 AM $20 


•Dealer tables in advance $60, Helpers $20


•The show will NOT be canceled if inclement weather


Selling your collection?

I'm interested, call me..........



Bob Beers
PO Box 601
Griswold, CT 06351
Cell #(203)804-2455
paypal is my email address:
[email protected]
WEBSITE www.AURORASLOTCARSBOBBEERS.com


----------



## frankiesatyr (Feb 8, 2006)

Bob, what dealers are going to be at the show this year?:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Dealers Signed up.....*

M and M Hobbies
Tom Stumpf
Guy Graziano
DBL Racing
Doug's Ol Boys Toys
MEV Bodies Mike Vitale
BudsHO.....
Resindude
Ernie Finamore
Angelo Rodriguez
Pete Serraon
NJ Nostalgia
and many more.............................

Just a few tables left...............


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

Tom & I are coming and I am driving the truck...


----------



## '65 Nova (Jan 28, 2003)

I put some pics from past show up on Twitter. You can find them @ECHORRSlotcars - simply much easier to post & navigate...


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Just a few more hours and I can't wait!!!:thumbsup::wave:


----------

